# Wood Identification of tree with crazy burls.



## whitewaterjay (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry for the duplication of threads, I didn't know the other section wouldn't allow responses.

Anyone have any idea what species of tree this is?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like pecan to me but I'm no expert to say the least. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2017)

WAG-elder


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 21, 2017)

At first glance it looks like the dead carcass of a box elder tree. Are you able to tell if the tree has alternate or opposite branching? If it has opposite branching then there's a good chance it's in the maple family (i.e. box elder).


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't think pecan trees grow that far north. I'm no expert, but I'd say it's a Silver Maple judging by the bark on it. We had one in my yard when I was a kid and the bark looks a lot like the tree I'm speaking of.


----------

